# rims



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

What kind of *wheels* are , anyone running them? pics would be dope









mkiv content


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

apparently audi reps from what a found on the internet, or upgraded passat wheels... anyone confirm?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i thought they were oem vw wheels







no name though


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They look like they could be a porsche replica.
Look into that.


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

and i take it nobody is running these since there 19's by the look of it


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

the top ones come on a3s and tts from about 2-3 years ago


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (prawnstar)*

they look like a set of Porsche or Porsche reps, theres a set floating around in the VW 5x100 classifieds


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: rims (Kavanagh)*

found em on the classifieds... check em out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4189613


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

not the same but damn near close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: rims (DubCityVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubCityVR6* »_found em on the classifieds... check em out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4189613

Wrong








They're Audi 305 reps. Hartmann makes them, as well as other rep manufacturers.
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/....html


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: rims (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
Wrong








They're Audi 305 reps. Hartmann makes them, as well as other rep manufacturers.
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/....html


thanks man, i searched and its only FS threads and sponsor threads... anyone running these on a four?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: rims (Kavanagh)*

cant say i've ever seen a mk4 with them....... raderwerks sells a rep of this IIRC


----------



## Rob1986 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: rims (Kavanagh)*

Those are called BBS A6 and come stock with the Audi A6 over here in europe. Might be reps around, but a friend of mine has the real ones. 5x112 ET 40ish, 19 inch











_Modified by Rob1986 at 8:01 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: rims (Rob1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob1986* »_Those are called BBS A6 and come stock with the Audi A6 over here in europe. Might be reps around, but a friend of mine has the real ones. 5x112 ET 40ish, 19 inch








_Modified by Rob1986 at 8:01 AM 1-14-2009_

They are also and upgraded wheel for the 2006-2007 Audi A3 here in the US but not in chrome.. there are lots of places selling the OE wheel for like 235-240 per wheel..


----------



## Rob1986 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: rims (irishpride)*

those aren't chromed either. It's called "hoogglans verdichten" which means highgloss condensing (according to my dictionairy







) It's the level after polishing.


----------



## Miguelangelo (Jan 12, 2009)

to me they looked like BBS OEM VOLVO wheels.


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (prawnstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prawnstar* »_the top ones come on a3s and tts from about 2-3 years ago

they look the same, but those were 18"s


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: rims (Rob1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob1986* »_Those are called BBS A6 and come stock with the Audi A6 over here in europe. Might be reps around, but a friend of mine has the real ones. 5x112 ET 40ish, 19 inch

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
8.5x19 et48 they may have made them for the a3 as well but they were 18"s...


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: rims (volkedup)*

yeah, def. A3 wheels.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: rims (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_yeah, def. A3 wheels.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the a3s were 18s these are 19s they came on a6's


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: rims (volkedup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkedup* »_the a3s were 18s these are 19s they came on a6's 

you sir, are correct.
http://www.finishlinewheels.co...14U78/


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: rims (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_you sir, are correct.

what have i won!?!?!


----------



## brakeless (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: rims (graffkng)*

These are 19's the guys name is jack he lives in houston and they are OEM hes a baller and will never rock the reps 
thread/


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: rims (graffkng)*

pics plz ... on a car


----------



## w33ksy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

that looks good /\


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (w33ksy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *w33ksy* »_










Holy Deja Vu








...ive never even seen that car before


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

*Re: rims (Kavanagh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kavanagh* »_What kind of *wheels* 
mkiv content

















So you post a pic of my friend Brians car? WTF... lol.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: rims (EvolSonica)*


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: rims (EvolSonica)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvolSonica* »_
So you post a pic of my friend Brians car? WTF... lol. 

i googled jetta... i was at school and had no other pics








want me to take it down?


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

i've definitely seen them in 19" on a few A3s round my way, maybe dealer option upgrade, but they have no other mods.


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: rims (Kavanagh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kavanagh* »_
i googled jetta... i was at school and had no other pics








want me to take it down?

Hey, thats me! You don't have to take it down, thats cool that it came up in google







Too bad it was still rally stylez when I took that pic


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: rims (TisforTurbo)*

haha alright man, oh well still looked clean. whats it look like at the moment?


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks. Now its like this: 








On topic, those look like Privat Netz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TisforTurbo at 4:02 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: rims (Kavanagh)*

Yes, those are 305 reps. Find them on ebay in 18s and 19s. Check it







Ebay Item number: 390022864535


_Modified by Awarof4 at 5:25 PM 1/14/2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

that one shown on the white R is actually the real thing
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...id=85

owner is from houston
the silver mk5 gti also has the real bbs



_Modified by f_399 at 3:28 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The 19" are available on the A6 w/sport package.
The 18" are available on the A3.
Reps are available everywhere...
OEM FTW.


----------

